# Thought I would share another little kitty cat



## Bowtech>mathews (May 4, 2013)

Great mount ...


----------



## titan-chaser (Nov 18, 2011)

Where this cat from... Looks like he could scratch some eyes out..lol... Nice cat... My cat is meaner than a junk yard dog on steroids and weighs 18 lbs.. I wonder what this cat could do if he really wanted to hurt someone?


----------



## scrapewatcher (Apr 14, 2009)

awesome.


----------



## Wardlow warrior (Jan 14, 2013)

Wow nice work


----------



## horsedoctor (Oct 13, 2011)

Well done as always Matt.


----------



## asmith4 (Aug 26, 2011)

looks very good!


----------



## John-in-VA (Mar 27, 2003)

Great looking cat and mount .


----------



## compaq4 (Jan 26, 2013)

friggin sweat! nice job


----------



## mrjeffro (Jul 25, 2007)

What an awesome mount. That's going to be one happy customer !!


----------



## gbh4lifeoutdoor (May 7, 2011)

Awesome, doesn't describe well enough the work you do.!


----------



## BP1992 (Dec 24, 2010)

Can't get much better than that. Great work


----------



## OCHO505 (May 27, 2010)

Wow! Very nice, good taxi work is hard to find now! Looks great!


----------



## Brian811 (May 7, 2007)

Top notch work


----------



## brian33080 (Jan 16, 2013)

Nice job Matt.


----------

